# Just had my first thyroid ultrasound...is this normal or worrying?



## DarkPurpleAddy (Dec 6, 2017)

My intro post is here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/28098-34f-with-hashimotos/

Could someone tell me how many images are usually saved during a thyroid ultrasound? I've had ultrasounds of other areas of my body before that I'd think would be more involved and have more to look at than thyroid, but this thyroid ultrasound took a long time and the tech saved a ton of pictures. I think I saw the last picture was number 76 or something like that. Is that bad? Normal? It just makes me think she saw more things of interest (or concern) than there'd be if everything was alright. Or am I just doing that thing where I torture myself with worry waiting on a test result? [nervous laugh here]

I should have results by the end of the week. It'd be a nice Christmas present to hear that everything looks good. Maybe I should write to Santa.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think there's a standard number.

Lots of pesky thyroids have lots of nodules (usually) so they often have to take numerous pictures of each nodule.


----------

